# Teaching impulse control



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

My pup is 7 months old. He is doing really well with all of his obedience training! But I am looking for some ideas to help with impulse control. So far we have been successful with sitting and waiting calmly for all his meals, sitting and waiting at the door and being told to follow after us. We are currently working on sitting on my left side whenever there are passerby when we are on walking trails (walkers, cyclists, jobbers, skaters, etc) and sitting for pets (though we have a LOT of work to do on this one... ::sigh:

Any other suggestions? The ultimate goal is to train him for therapy work. We will begin our therapy class after we successfully finish our current obedience class. Though I think we may repeat this obedience class in order to solidify his training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Go to mat (place, bed, spot) whatever you want to call it, is great for teaching impulse control. The goal is to have your dog go to his mat on cue, lay down and stay there until released. You first want to teach him to go to his mat and lay down, then gradually increase the time he stays there before being released, reward while he is on the mat, for staying on the mat, release low key. Once he is staying on his mat for the time you ask until released, (you can give him a chew toy or kong to keep him busy there if you are asking for long durations), then add in distractions, start easy work to more difficult, reduce the time, and build up, while the distractions are occurring.


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Great video already posted by Jill. 

That one focuses mostly on food. In addition, you can use the same idea with toys, which I think helps dogs practice controlling their arousal level. Get a high-energy game going (tug, fetch, chase, etc.), then ask your dog to exhibit some self-control just like in the It's Yer Choice video above. Start easy, and work up from there. 

This is a retriever mix I fostered practicing her new impulse control skills with a toy. When I take the toy and stop playing, she does an automatic down (like the sits you have already been training) and then waits for a release word before our game continues:


----------

